# Tooth Soap (gonna try to make it)



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

So, I am making an unscented batch either tonight or tomorrow night and I usually have about 1/2 C left over soap after I fill my molds, I think I am going to try to make myself some tooth soap with it. I just wanted to know if anyone had some last minute advice. I am going to just use my regular old recipe and then add a bit of peppermint EO and some Stevia for a sweetener. 

Lol, I don't know how much of each to add but I am about to go look that up.

If anyone has any suggestions let me know. I will take pictures of the finished soap (probably boring and white and not exciting) and post my progress as well as if I like or hate the finished product 

Wish me luck!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Don't put any coconut or pko in it. Those two oils give soap a soapy taste. I only use olive oil for mine.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmmm, I was just reading that on The Dish. I guess I will have to make a special soap and not use the little extra I always have. 

Okay, so no CO or PKO and it should be okay. I still haven't found out how much peppermint EO to add or Stevia for that matter. 

Still researching.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been wanting to try this with liquid soap. I buy tooth gel from another soap maker and just love it. Really want to learn to make it myself now.


----------



## Fly to the Moon (Sep 11, 2010)

I've read - also at the dish lol - that salt helps, too. So, castile salt soap? But I know nothing about flavoring or sweetening. 

I've been kinda wondering about adding fluoride. Haven't seen any mention of it. Don't particularly want it in my water, but I use it topically, especially with younger dd who has horrible teeth.


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

lol, I am on the 15th page of the tooth soap thread on The Dish. I do think it may be a little to late to experiment tonight, and I still have more pages to go!


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I had been asked to make tooth soap,, but I just don't have time to search around on soap forums like the dish. Never found an inkling of a recipe so I haven't done anything on the venue yet. : ) Always some 4 letter word taking my time.. You know goat, kids, buss, herb, John, um goat, kids, SOAP & right now taxe


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Well...I got sick and didn't soap for a week and didn't want to wait for my tooth soap...so I rebatched a bit of older (one year or so) soap I had laying around and added a bunch of peppermint and some stevia. 

No pictures or anything, but I wanted everyone to know it worked! I had tried some older soap before and it was tolerable but not pleasant. With the rebatched soap I don't even taste the soap and although I seemed to put in a lot of peppermint EO it isn't strong at all.

I love it! Will have to wait and see if I say that in a month but so far my teeth feel and look all shiny and nice.

Sorry for all the lead up and then not much of an update. Its been a bad week.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I have been using my own tooth soap for several years. I made special at first without coconut but now I just grab the peppermint EO soap off the curing rack. I guess I am used to the soapy tast? Which I dont't even notice now.


----------

